# [SOLVED] Help me on setting RAM via Bios



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello... so i overclocked with an additional 60MHz, now its 332MHZ, i dont think i would love to add any further, im afraid something can go wrong.. lol... 

so i tried to follow the sticky instructions on overclocking... i set my RAM to 1:1.25 in BIOS because that is the close one to its default, due to it keeps increasing everytime i add the MHz and that is the closest to the default value...

but when i go to CPU-Z, its 4:5 .. and moreover, i havent set manually the timings for my RAM in BIOS cause i dont know what value to put.. i need some guide here thanks


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Help me on setting RAM via Bios*

okay i managed to get my final setup clock.. 

run OCCT failed, it says something core #0 exceeded .... what is wrong?

clocked at 342MHz, CPU-Z shows dRAM 5:6,

and now running Prime 95 for more than 2 hours already at current setup...

CPU Temps max at 55c
core 0 max at 66
core 1 max at 66
core 2 max at 61
core 3 max at 61

and i saw prime result via .txt says this:

[Sat Sep 22 14:43:58 2012]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Sat Sep 22 14:53:10 2012]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Sat Sep 22 15:08:53 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!


thus, based from above result, is my system fine?

EDIT: i dont find that stress.txt file anywhere


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Help me on setting RAM via Bios*

What are you trying to accomplish?
Is the CPU OC'd?
I would be very cautious attempt any OC'ing with that PSU.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Tyree said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?
> Is the CPU OC'd?
> I would be very cautious attempt any OC'ing with that PSU.


Dont worry i reduce the clock, i ran OCCT for 1 hour without errors, i ran Prime95 for 6 hours+ and the temp under 60c... I guess im good to go


----------

